

Solution to the God-Einstein-Oppenheimer Dice Puzzle - tokenadult
http://tierneylab.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/06/solution-to-god-einstein-oppenheimer-dice-puzzle/

======
pavel_lishin
I love the idea of non-transitive dice.

